#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Do you know about horticulture?

## Bhavya

Horticulture is a culture of plants. It’s a practice of farming, processing, and trades of flowers, fruits, vegetables, ornamental plants and nuts. Planters put on their skills, acquaintance and expertise to grow intensively manufactured plants for food and other usages; it can be for individual or social requirements. Isn’t it sounding great? If you guys know more information about horticulture, please let me know in the comments.

----------

